# Consequences



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

a good article on consequences , a little techie but there are good examples of how we unintentionally reinforce behaviors we want to punish , and punish ones we want to reinforce. What Not to Pair: The Consequence of Mixing Consequences | Bright Spot Dog Training


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Creating food aversion....guilty. But now it makes sense.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Very helpful Dave. Thank you.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Good information thanks dave.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the link. It all makes so much sense after reading it!


----------

